# Successful pregnancy & birth despite terror & negative thinking



## Guest (Aug 27, 2014)

I've been thinking about the Law of Attraction which basically seems to say that what you attract to yourself depends on how you're vibrating, i.e. if you're full of negative thoughts, you attract more negativity to yourself. This might tie in with superstitious thinking that can happen during IVF for eg, because you want it to work so much. I feel scared of attracting more bad luck & MC or lack of baby trauma to myself!  

Anyway, does anyone have any stories of healthy pregnancies & rainbow babies being produced despite being full of fear, terror & negative thinking all the way through?! It would really cheer me up to know it is possible! My DH is more relaxed about the whole thing, but my 3 MCs have happened in my body and I've found it harder than him!

I'm finding it very hard to feel positive & hopeful at the moment, although it does vary and I know I've been through a lot this year. I'm also working in a place where I feel very socially isolated, which doesn't help  

Thanks


----------



## Flutter74 (Sep 27, 2013)

Merlin 

i have the law of attraction & its a good view on life. however i completely understand your fears. 

somehow remain positive. i go and have holistic treatment which really helps 

good luck xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks Flutter   I agree you have to somehow do it! It must be possible! Maybe it's about breaking it down into small bits that you can manage?   Congrats on your bfp by the way! Yay!   

I like having treatments too, think I will continue that or explore others, thanks for the reminder. I guess it comes under looking after yourself & making life nice   I also had a cleaner to help this month in my house for the first time in my life, which I felt a but guilty about but was very nice!  

All the best and thanks very much for replying xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Merlin going through treatment is a huge scary prospect, and I have advocated here for years to break it down into smaller, more manageable (less daunting chunks).  As you get through each stage, celebrate your mini victory and move one.

I've not read the book....but I have had a history of depression so I know only too well it's a vicious circle.  So I jumped on the positivity bandwagon when I went through treatment.  I bought the zita west relaxation cd especially for ivf.  I also bought a fertility spell from ebay and I had regular reiki, and gave myself regular top ups as I hold my level 2).  

I tested early and got a bfn - I wasn't as devastated as I thought I would be - I had done everything possible to make treatment succeed, but the following day my hpt result changed.

Sending huge hugs
Sheila


----------



## Flutter74 (Sep 27, 2013)

I completely agrer about breaking your treatment down into small pieces. i certainly did. its less overwhelming! 

Xx


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

I don't believe that positive thinking makes a blind bit of difference in whether you get pregnant, except maybe insofar as it helps you keep stress levels down a bit and makes it easier not to engage in self-defeating behaviours like drinking alcohol or lots of caffeinated drinks. Of all the many stressful things on the infertility journey, the last thing you should have to stress about is whether or not you're thinking positively enough! The universe can be cruel, but it's not cruel enough to require you to be Miss Mary Sunshine in order to have a shot at a baby.

Give yourself a break.    Don't feel bad for having fears and doubts -- it's totally normal and natural, and lots of people get pregnant regardless.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks everyone!  

Sheila so glad your ICSI worked, yes it is quite an ordeal going through treatment. The injections part is the easy bit! I did reiki 2 about 15 yrs ago so have forgotten the symbols but might do a refresher one day, nice idea to do it on yourself. Thank you hugs back  

Flutter yes one day at a time I suppose!  

CrazyHorse thanks it's nice to hear that point of view too! Yep I suppose if stress stopped women getting pregnant the worlds population would be much tinier  

Thank you for taking the time to reply ladies   it does make me feel a bit better. 
All the best to you all xxx


----------



## Emsie11 (Jul 16, 2011)

Merlin13

I found ivf really really stressful, and even when I was pregnant I wouldn't let myself relax because I worried that it would tempt fate. I was petrified throughout my pregnancy, often got stressed and felt negative. I ended up with anxiety that needed CBT to get over, and it lasted for a few months after my twins were born. But they are here, and absolutely fine (and so am I now!). The cycle that worked for me was when I was starting a new job, was being assessed, and felt my least healthy in ages. It was freezing winter, I'd taken a huge pay cut, life was all up in the air. 

Obviously it's best to be a happy, positive person, but if you struggle with the stress of ivf/fertility issues, I sincerely believe that you can be relaxed that it won't affect the outcome! X


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2014)

Ah thank you Emsie   It's good to hear that (the happy ending part definitely!) I think you're right. I've had such a bad cold, pressure from inlaws staying and been so tired the last couple of weeks I don't think I've even expected anything, just a general exhaustion to replace the terror!   But it would be so lovely to get to full term like a 'normal' woman/pregnancy! I'm glad your little twinnies arrived all lovely and ready for a happy life with you   It's good to hear it's not only me who's struggled with anxiety around all this and glad all's ok for you now xxx


----------

